# ‡‡ Buenos Aires Photo Collection ‡‡



## chris_maiden (Dec 3, 2006)

Dragnet said:


> Its not all like the pictures, first go see Paris, and then you can compare. It's like comparing a Volkswagon to a Mercedes.


Buenos Aires is Buenos Aires, and Paris is Paris, cities that don't need to be compared, because are very different from each other.

Some people prefer Paris, some other prefer Buenos Aires, I think it depends on the tastes of the people.

In my opinion, Paris is the most beautiful city in the world, is unsurpassed in terms of beauty, it's truly a beauty. :cheers:


----------



## Nsch (Feb 19, 2009)

^^Paris ´ll always be the same... Baires is in constant evolution, an example is Puerto madero neighbourhud, ten years ago, there was nothing! and now...

If you go paris now, you won´t see much diferences 10 years later...Buenos aires has lot of things to dicover, and will... that makes a city more interesting(?)


----------



## Vladivostok53 (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## Dragnet (Feb 26, 2009)

chris_maiden said:


> Buenos Aires is Buenos Aires, and Paris is Paris, cities that don't need to be compared, because are very different from each other.
> 
> Some people prefer Paris, some other prefer Buenos Aires, I think it depends on the tastes of the people.
> 
> In my opinion, Paris is the most beautiful city in the world, is unsurpassed in terms of beauty, it's truly a beauty. :cheers:


I agree 100%, I hate it when we as latin americans have to compare ourselves to European or USA cities. We should advocate self identity unlike Chile for example who is making Santiago look like an american city where their highrise area is just used for business and not forcity life. By the way been to Santiago on business twice that was my feeling when i was there. Buenos Aires is Latin American


----------



## Nsch (Feb 19, 2009)

^^proudly...!!! 

people who makes that comparation (bs as/ paris) aren´t argentinian at all, if you see where are their from those people....you will realize that. As i said before, Bs as has a long way to improve!, but the city is evoluting!If Bs as is a great city today (with all their problems), imagine how is it gonna be in a few decades!!!...


----------



## chris_maiden (Dec 3, 2006)

Some photos from argentine forum members: _Jaguar, Vladivostok53, Cramer, Ludovic_V, Aloy_Concept, Gordon2._


----------



## Karolina. (Aug 10, 2008)

Gorgeous! Buenos Aires is so charming


----------



## chris_maiden (Dec 3, 2006)

Actually I had forgotten about these photos. They're amazing!


----------



## chris_maiden (Dec 3, 2006)

Vamos a revivir este flor de thread.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Really good, very nice new photos from Buenos Aires


----------



## Mordaunt-S (Nov 27, 2007)

Great photos.


----------



## bigNavySeal (Feb 27, 2009)

Is there a new thread on Buenos Aires photo collection? Please send me the link.

You guys can be proud of your city. I'm living in Asia (but from Europe), big Bangkok to be precise, and although it's developing and gets its share of infrastructure improvements, overall it is still an unorganised street scene mess. I really wish the government here would upgrade street scenes to a level coming closely comparable to something like BA. But then again... this is real Asia...


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

great photo collection from Buenos Aires...any updates?


----------

